# Diagnosed with Type 1 a week before my 21st



## Lewy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi all,

In the middle of reading up lots on Diabetes on the internet and came across this forum so thought I'd give it a whirl . I'm 21 on this coming Saturday (14th) and spent the weekend just gone in hospital being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes. Bugger !

Today is my second day of giving myself my insulin and testing my blood sugars and all is going well. Feeling pretty confident with things and had a couple of decent days. However I think I've made the mistake of reading around a bit too much and have come across some articles that have frightened me a little bit, about life expectancy with diabetes and other details that weren't mentioned to me by the diabetes nurse .

Anyway, still learning and reading and its nice to know that no one is alone out there with this. Guess the toughest part at the moment for me is my diet, I've got an appointment with a dietition on Monday so hopefully all will be revealed then 

Lewy


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi there Lewy and welcome to the forum ,not such a great early birthday pressie huh, must be hard i know being a type 2 we dont go through similier things but i just started injecting in April and i found them preety ok to be honest, I just try and live by the rule tha i control the diabetes not the other way around.Anyway theres loads of other type 1s on here who will be able to help and advise etc.Welcome onboard


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Lewy, welcome to the forum  The timing of this disease is never good, unfortunately, but I'm sorry you have had to join the club.

Remember that a lot of the information on the internet is outdated and refers to problems to do with poor control. There is also a lot of anecdotal evidence based on Auntie Doris who died before her time - but these stories often refer to people with less advanced knowledge and treatments available to them. I fully expect to make it to 100 with both my boots on! 

If you want to read an excellent source of information all about Type1, you really can't go wrong with Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. I'd highly recommend getting a copy of it - it doesn't just deal with children, I learned a lot from it and I was 49 at diagnosis!

No question is silly, so go ahead and ask anything that might pop into your mind - we'll do our best to help!


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Lewy. Welcome to the club !

You'll probably be healthier than most of your mates by the time you get to 50, so don't worry too much. But if you can clued now and get into some good habits, you'll find it a lot easier. 
It's also a great excuse for getting out of things you don't want to do and a brilliant way of meeting people. Amazing how much attention you can get when you inject or test in public !

Rob


----------



## am64 (Aug 11, 2010)

hi lewy sorry to hear about your DX ...but ....
welcome to the forum ....have a good look around and remember no questions are regarded silly here so im sure you have loads to ask so fire away ....x


----------



## Lewy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys 

Northerner thanks for the link, I'm going to order this book on the weekend for some bedtime reading.



Robster65 said:


> It's also a great excuse for getting out of things you don't want to do and a brilliant way of meeting people. Amazing how much attention you can get when you inject or test in public !



Haha Rob that sounds like a plan, will scrap the dodgey chat up lines and just jack up on insulin instead


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gutted mate, its not so bad though..........and 21 aint such a bad age as you wont be going out partying for much longer...........lol..........well maybe...........

Welcome to the diabeasties club............


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Lewy, 

I'm a few years younger than you at nineteen and I've been diabetic since I was five. If there's anything you want to ask please send me a PM or ask on here. Ask for anything but for better chat up lines. My standard is "you'll do". I've just started using an insulin pump after fourteen years of elevated self harm.

Tom


----------



## rachelha (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Lewy

Welcome to the group but sorry you have had to join us.  I was diagnosed when I was 21. It was a bit of a shock to the system when you are used to going out drinking/eating etc without having to think about it.   
Try not to look at too much on the internet, it can freak you out (obviously this site is the exception to that). If your blood sugars are well controlled you should be able to avoid complications.  

Rachel


----------



## D_G (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey lewy!

Welcome to the forum but sorry you had to join us....its good to hear you are doing so well and taking control so soon, i was diagnosed a month before my 22nd birthday and have been diabetic around 5months now, and like you i found the diet thing hard to begin with but i still am able to enjoy a treat (or two) now and again 

What regime has your dsn put you on? its nice to talk to someone in a similar situation and age let me know if you want to chat about anything (im on facebook) and feel free to ask any questions on the forum...you will get loads of help and supprt on here


----------



## shiv (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi lewy welcome to the forum! I'm Shiv, 22, insulin junkie since 1991. This forum is ace, feel free to ask as many questions as you want - nothing is too silly because I can guarantee we've all wondered it at some point. Feel free to get in touch if you want MSN/facebook details or just a chat!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Lewy

Welcome to the forum.

Coincidentally I was diagnosed just before my 21st too! 20-odd years on and still jabbing away 

There's a huge amount of help/support/information online these days for diabetics. Just take it steady and as you say, try not to be overwhelmed. The great thing about forums like this one is being able to vent frustration/confusion and have others understand and/or say, "Oh I used to get that, but this helped me..."

You also come across some very wise diabetic old-timers. I've 'met' a guy called Richard in a forum who has been diagnosed T1 for something like 60 or 70 years and has no complications at this time. Inspiring, and a good antidote for the scary stuff you may have come across.

If you are worried about what to eat you might find the famous 'Jennifer's Advice' food for thought. Written from a T2 perspective, but still pretty interesting for T1s.

M


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Lewy

Welcome to the forum. I was diagnosed a week before my 20th birthday, I live in chelmsford so not too far from where you live. Hope that your appointment goes well


----------



## sue63 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Lewy

I am a parent of a 20 year old recently diagnosed (May)  Not good timing either....in the middle of uni exams!!!  He isn't on this forum but does chat to another girl at his uni who is type 1 and a trainee doctor (useful!) so it does help to share concerns.

The diet was really hard at first....he had a really sweet tooth but it's amazing how you do adjust and now he injects a bit more and there is more freedom with food choices and timings. 

As someone reassured me there is no better time to be a diabetic as there are so many advances being made in treatment and you will be really well looked after. As a family we know 3 type 1 diabetics...healthy, good jobs with families.
Take care and it does take a time to adjust...we still are!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 13, 2010)

Bad luck - but still enjoy your birthday! Beer or dry cider or spirits mixed with plenty of sugar free soft drinks, but eating food before and while drinking alcohol are best. 
Apart from diabetes, what else is important in your life? I ask because type 1 diabetes (often the insulin rather than the condition, but you have to have insulin with T1D) can affect things like driving licences, job prospects, sports etc. Usually there are way round most restrictions - and many of us who got T1D as young adults have found many of them, so ask away.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Lewy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## aimeelouise1989 (Aug 18, 2010)

hey lewy!

im relatively new to this pancreas chat as ive just been diagnosed over a year. its still a big thing to get my head round even now, but if you look after yourself then its all good.

plus im 21 and i still go out most nights. gives you a good excuse to go to the chippy after the club and ppl are generally lovely about the whole thing. 

peopl do stare when i "shoot up" in cafe's but you get used to it.

If you want a chat, drop me a pm.

welcome


----------



## richardq (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum,

I was diagnosed about 4 months ago at the age of 30, and it's a bit of a learning curve, but the people here are great, and always happy to answer your questions...

The Hanas book is great, I would say dip and out of it rather than try to read it all in one go...

Hope you're getting some good answers from your clinical team,

Regards,

Richard


----------

